# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Any Ideas?

## arachnofreak95

Two days ago I bought a nice looking baby bull snake at Repticon Columbia. It was a very healthy and active specimen. Yesterday I saw that I was being very listless, and not reacting much to touch. I do not normally bother new snakes any more than needed, but something seemed off and when I interacted it did not react much if it at all. I got home from working third shift this morning and sure enough it was dead. I have never seen a snake go from healthy and active to dead this quickly and am honestly dumbfounded as to what could have caused it. The only possible thing I could think of was that there might have been residue from the bleach solution that I had used to disinfect its enclosure. If this was the case would the poisoning take full effect that quickly? I've always had rotten luck with North American snakes for some reason, but a 2 day life span in my home is not something I was expecting. Any thoughts that would help me prevent this happening again would be greatly appreciated. On a quick side note, I do not have a number for the seller so I cannot ask for any refund or anything of the like; but I do know that the snake was captive bred for a fact as I have done business with him before at reptile shows and know him to be a trustworthy vendor.

----------


## ROACH

Just a question....You dont even know who the Vendor is? You can always look up the Vendor to get the Number.

----------

